# Lizensen etc bei kommerzieller Software



## internet (1. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
angenommen man schreibt eine Software, die man später kommerziell an Unternehmen verkaufen möchte.

Man verwendet zB Frameworks wie *Primefaces, Richfaces, Hibernate, Spring, iText*...
Muss man dafür nichts zahlen?


----------



## ice-breaker (1. Jul 2010)

Das kostet 2000€ pro genutztem Framework, nein Spaß 

Du musst dir die Lizenz der Software ansehen, bei OpenSource Lizenzen musst du nichts zahlen, Jedoch musst du darauf achten, dass es manche Lizenzen gibt, bei denen du unter bestimmten Bedingungen (Teile) deines Quellcodes offen legen musst, z.B. bei der LGPL und GPL.
Aber bei so Lizenzen wie der Apache License, BSD usw ist dies nicht der Fall, studiere einfach die Lizenztexte.

Edit: Alle von dir genannten Frameworks kannst du (keine Garantie, habe nur kurz geschaut) kostenlos verwenden, ohne deinen Quellcode weitergeben zu müssen, wenn du an den Frameworks keine Veränderungen durchführst.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2010)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Alle von dir genannten Frameworks kannst du (keine Garantie, habe nur kurz geschaut) kostenlos verwenden, ohne deinen Quellcode weitergeben zu müssen, wenn du an den Frameworks keine Veränderungen durchführst.


itext ist unter AGPL lizensiert. Wenn du es verwendest steht dein Werk automatisch auch unter (A)GPL.


----------



## ice-breaker (1. Jul 2010)

deswegen keine Garantie 
hab den Abschnitt beim Überfliegen der AGPL nicht gelesen, hatte die Lizenz vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## internet (1. Jul 2010)

AGPL heißt, dass ich das Framework verwenden darf, wenn ich meine erstellte Software auch kostenlos zur Verfügung stelle?
Richtig?


----------



## Noctarius (1. Jul 2010)

Nee unter der GPL, also als Open Source


----------



## tuxedo (2. Jul 2010)

GNU General Public License ? Wikipedia

Da ist das recht übersichtlich erklärt.


----------



## faetzminator (2. Jul 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> itext ist unter AGPL lizensiert. Wenn du es verwendest steht dein Werk automatisch auch unter (A)GPL.



Einfach iText v2.x verwenden - die steht nämlich noch nicht unter der AGPL


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Jul 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Einfach iText v2.x verwenden - die steht nämlich noch nicht unter der AGPL



Genau. Ich habe mal nachgefragt, was iText in der Auslieferung kostet und es ist wirklich schweineteuer, praktisch unbezahlbar seit 5.0:


> iText OEM Licenses
> 
> 
> You would purchase iText OEM license subscription if you plan to embed iText into your application which is distributed to your customers.
> ...



Krass, oder?


----------



## bronks (8. Jul 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Einfach iText v2.x verwenden - die steht nämlich noch nicht unter der AGPL


Könnte mir bitte jemand von euch verraten, wo die Lizenzgeschichte zu iText v2.x steht? Kann nichts finden.


----------



## Daniel_L (8. Jul 2010)

iText, a F/OSS Java-PDF library: History

iText 5.0.0 - ...
(December, 2009)
We're jumping from iText 2.x.y to 5.0.0 for the following reasons:

We want to use the same version number for iText and iTextSharp.
From now on, the iText.jar is compiled using Java 5 (instead of with the JDK 1.4).
*The F/OSS license has been upgraded from MPL/LGPL to AGPL.*
...


----------



## bronks (21. Jul 2010)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> iText, a F/OSS Java-PDF library: History
> 
> iText 5.0.0 - ...
> (December, 2009)
> ...


Das ist auch der einzige Hinweis den ich gefunden habe. In den Downloads und den ganzen Zipfiles oder sonstwo habe ich keine einzige Datei gefunden, welche einen Lizenztext enthält.


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Genau. Ich habe mal nachgefragt, was iText in der Auslieferung kostet und es ist wirklich schweineteuer, praktisch unbezahlbar seit 5.0:
> 
> 
> Krass, oder?


oeh fuer 3000 bekommst du schon bis zu 250 Desktoplizenzen... find ich nicht wirklich teuer - da gibts "schlimmeres"


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (22. Jul 2010)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> oeh fuer 3000 bekommst du schon bis zu 250 Desktoplizenzen... find ich nicht wirklich teuer - da gibts "schlimmeres"



Wo ist das [Ironie]-Tag? Für den Consumer-Markt ist das ein absolutes k.o. In der Industrie ist es sicher kein Problem, nicht aber bei Software für einen breiteren Markt. Da überstiegen die Lizenzkosten ja bereits den Verkaufspreis, ganz zu schweigen von closed-source Freeware.


----------

